# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Παρακαλώ,την άποψη σας για αγορά,τοποθέτηση κλούβας.

## petran

Καλησπερα στην ωραια παρεα μας.Λοιπον,θελω την βοηθεια σας,για μια κλουβα που θελω να αγορασω.Παμε λοιπον..
1).
2).
3).
4).
5).
Οι Πρωτες 4 φωτο ειναι στο μπαλκονι μου βγαινοντας αριστερα.Κοιταζοντας προς εκεινη την μερια(την πλαινη τεντα)βλεπεις την ανατολη.
Στην αρχη σκοπευα να βαλω την κλουβα(ζευγαρωστρα)εκει που δειχνει στην* πρωτη φωτο,*
αναμεσα στο πρεβαζι κ στην πλαινη τεντα.Εκει η διαμετρος ειναι 60,αντε 62 ποντους.
Μετα σκεφτηκα να την βαλω εκει που δειχνουν οι, *δευτερη κ τριτη φωτο*.Εκει το ραφακι που βλεπετε ειναι 80 ποντους.
Στην *τεταρτη φωτο*,ειναι η,πλευρα βγαινοντας δεξια(προς τη δυση).Εκει το σημειο του τοιχου,αναμεσα στο πρεβαζι κ την πλαινη τεντα ειναι πολυ μικρο,περιπου 50 ποντους,ενω το ραφακι το ιδιο,80 ποντους.
Τελος, η *πεμπτη φωτο,* το αριστερο μερος,απο πιο μακρια,για να εχετε καλυτερη αποψη.
Φυσικα,οτι κλουβα παρω και οπου κ να την τοποθετησω,θα την βαλω μεσα σε Dexion,με πανω και κατω ραφι και θα την ντυσω με κουνελοσυρμα κ αντικουνοπικη σιτα.
Ας πουμε οτι παρω μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα.Το θεμα ειναι,*τι φωλια* θα παρω;Αν παρω εσωτερικη,δεν θα εχω ευκολα προσβαση στο εσωτερικο(καθαρισμα,εκτος αν εχει πατωμα συρταρενιο,ή αν χρειαστει να ταισω τα μικρα).
Μπορω να παρω βεβαια, ζευγαρωστρα,να τη βαλω εκει που ειναι το ραφι,και να ειναι ειτε μεγαλυτερη,με εσωτερικη παλι φωλια,ειτε παλι 60αρα ας πουμε,με *εξωτερικη* ομως φωλια,με ολα τα πλεονεχτηματα της.
Επισης μου αρεσουν και οι κλουβες-ζευγαρωστρες με τα ποδαρακια,οι οποιες μπορει να ειναι γυρω στους 90 ποντους.Εχουν το πλεονεχτημα της μεταφορας,λιγο αριστερα,λιγο δεξια,ή σε περιπτωση ακραιων καιρικων συνθηκων,στην τελικη,να τη βαλεις μεσα στο σπιτι.
Ομως,τι γινεται με την προστασια απο *τα αρπαχτικα,*σε αυτον τον τυπο κλουβας;;
Αν τελικα την βαλω στον τοιχο,εννοειτε οτι η πισω πλευρα της εξωτερικης κλουβας(του Dexion)θα ειναι ανοιχτη.
Συγνωμη για το μεγαλο μηνυμα,και σας ευχαριστω για τις οποιες αποψεις-συμβουλες σας,γιατι ειμαι πελαγωμενος...
Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια.. :bye:

----------


## VasilisM

Το καλύτερο για μένα να πάρεις το σταντ για την 60αρα (που χωράει άλλες 2)με πλάτος 65cm και έχει και ροδάκια και ντύνεις τις 3 πλευρές με πλέγμα ...κάτι σαν αυτό αλλά εδώ λείπει το 2ο στήριγμα κάτω από την μεσαία κλούβα
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Πες μου σε παρακαλω,ποσο κοστιζει αυτο το σταντ,και αν εχει μαζι και ραφια-χωρισματα;
Και κατι ακομα σε παρακαλω.Πες οτι ντυσω στις 3 πλευρες με το πλεγμα που αναφερεις ή ακομα κ με κουνελοσυρμα:
Εχω 2 αποριες.Απο την μπροστινη μερια ας πουμε(την ντυμενη με συρμα),ποσο αποσταση εχει το κλουβι του πουλιου με το εξωτερικο πλεγμα.Εκτος αν,ακομα κ αν εχει ελαχιστη(π.χ 1-2cm),δεν τρεχει τιποτα γιατι δεν ''χωραει να χωσει εκει ποδι ή ραμφος, καποιο αρπακτικο.
Και με την φωλια τι γινεται;Προφανως θα μιλαμε μονο για εσωτερικη,ετσι;Θα βολευει;;Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πέτρο καλησπέρα , εάν κατάλαβα καλά τα δύο σημεία είναι αντικριστά και το πρώτο (1,2,3,4 φωτό) είναι ανατολικά   και το δεύτερο (5 φωτό) είναι δυτικά .  Εγώ στην θέση σου θα έκανα μία γωνιακή κατασκευή  που θα ακουμπούσε επάνω στο πρεβάζι  και τα στηρίγματα θα ήταν μεταλλική ράβδος σε γωνία και το γέμισμα από πλέξιγκλάς ή τζάμι ενεργειακό (για μένα το δεύτερο είναι καλύτερο ) . Μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής από  το κανονικό και θα μπορείς να τα έχεις έξω όλο τον χειμώνα . Πλεονεκτήματα : α) σταθερή κατασκευή ,β) καθαρίζεται εύκολα ,γ) κάνεις κάτι αξιόλογο , δ) εκμεταλλεύεσαι και τα 80 εκ. όπου θα μπορείς να βάζεις και 2-3-4 ανά όροφο ατομικά κλουβιά , ε) τα πουλιά θα έχουν πλήρως φως όλο το διάστημα και θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν φυσιολογικά  (τυχόν υπερβολές στο φως ρυθμίζεις με μεμβράνες) , στ) είναι η κατασκευή σου προσανατολισμένη ανατολικά ,πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα  , ζ) θα έχεις κάτι τζετ και δεν θα σου φωνάζει η κυρά σου , και η) δεν θα έχεις όλα εκείνα τα τζάτζαλα όπως βρύσες κλπ που υπάρχουν στο άλλο σημείο . Αρνητικά : α) να είσαι με την γειτονιά εντάξει για να μην σου γκρινιάζουν και  Β) να το κάνεις με μελέτη επειδή δεν θα μπορείς μετά να το χαραμίσεις με μπαλώματα... Πέτρο καλή συνέχεια και θα σου πω κάτι τελευταίο ... μην πεις ας κάνω αυτό !!! και βλέπω στην συνέχεια . Θα έχεις κάνει το μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα ...  Σκέψου ώριμα και περίμενε ώσπου να είσαι σίγουρος  πως αυτό είναι εκείνο που θέλεις . Διαφορετικά έχουν τα πολυκαταστήματα ραφιέρες ξύλινες , φτηνές και με τέσσερα ροδάκια την πας όπου θέλεις ...

----------


## Steliosan

Βαλε στο ντεξιον ροδακια ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να το μετακινεις οπου θες.
Τωρα οσο αφορα εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη φωλια δυστηχως για σενα αυτο θα το αποφασισουν τα πουλια...εγω ας πουμε εβαλα μια εσωτερικη και μια εξωτερικη χωρις να ραψω την τσοχα και ειδα τελικα οτι προτημουν την εξωτερικη και στην εσω ειχαν πεταξει την τσοχα κατω.
Ισως τα ροδακια σε βοηθησουν σε αυτο το θεμα.
Νομιζω οτι αν την τοποθετησεις διπλα στο μπενζιαμιν χωρις να μπαινουν τα φυλλα μεσα θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Steliosan

> Καλησπερα.Πες μου σε παρακαλω,ποσο κοστιζει αυτο το σταντ,και αν εχει μαζι και ραφια-χωρισματα;
> Και κατι ακομα σε παρακαλω.Πες οτι ντυσω στις 3 πλευρες με το πλεγμα που αναφερεις ή ακομα κ με κουνελοσυρμα:
> Εχω 2 αποριες.Απο την μπροστινη μερια ας πουμε(την ντυμενη με συρμα),ποσο αποσταση εχει το κλουβι του πουλιου με το εξωτερικο πλεγμα.Εκτος αν,ακομα κ αν εχει ελαχιστη(π.χ 1-2cm),δεν τρεχει τιποτα γιατι δεν ''χωραει να χωσει εκει ποδι ή ραμφος, καποιο αρπακτικο.
> Και με την φωλια τι γινεται;Προφανως θα μιλαμε μονο για εσωτερικη,ετσι;Θα βολευει;;Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.


Ριξε μια ματια στην ενοτητα σιγουρα θα βρεις μια λυση.
*Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά - Αξεσουάρ*

----------


## jk21

πολυ θα ηθελα να χωρουσαν οι 76αρες ,αλλα δεν νομιζω ετσι οπως τα γραφεις ,να μπορουν να βολευτους 

για τις 60αρες παντως 

εχω σαν προταση να τις τοποθετησεις ,αυτα  


*ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ 180X75X30CM

στα 30 ευρω 
*







*180X75X30CM  ΛΕΥΚΗ**
στα 27 ευρω*

----------


## Steliosan

> *180X75X30CM  ΛΕΥΚΗ*
> 
> *
> στα 27 ευρω*


Αυτην Δημητρη θα χρειαστει να κανει πατεντα διοτι δεν εχει βιδες ειναι παρομοια με την δικη μου την ειχα βρει προσφορα και με δικες μου βιδες ηρθε λιγοτερα απο τα λεφτα που εγραψες.
Ας ψαξει σε ενα πολυκαταστημα γερμανικο...

----------


## jk21

αυτη που λες ειναι λιγο μικροτερη και την εχω και γω .ειναι σε αλλο υπερκαταστημα .εκει σε ενα οροφο εχω κλεισει με πλεγμα και εχω το 6χρονο ζευγαρι

----------


## VasilisM

> Καλησπερα.Πες μου σε παρακαλω,ποσο κοστιζει αυτο το σταντ,και αν εχει μαζι και ραφια-χωρισματα;
> Και κατι ακομα σε παρακαλω.Πες οτι ντυσω στις 3 πλευρες με το πλεγμα που αναφερεις ή ακομα κ με κουνελοσυρμα:
> Εχω 2 αποριες.Απο την μπροστινη μερια ας πουμε(την ντυμενη με συρμα),ποσο αποσταση εχει το κλουβι του πουλιου με το εξωτερικο πλεγμα.Εκτος αν,ακομα κ αν εχει ελαχιστη(π.χ 1-2cm),δεν τρεχει τιποτα γιατι δεν ''χωραει να χωσει εκει ποδι ή ραμφος, καποιο αρπακτικο.
> Και με την φωλια τι γινεται;Προφανως θα μιλαμε μονο για εσωτερικη,ετσι;Θα βολευει;;Ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.


Φίλε Πέτρο είναι ότι πιο οικονομικό και καλό αυτό που σου λεω!!!!τα ράφια χωρίσματα τα έχει μαζί απλά εγώ δεν το είχα βάλει όταν έβγαλα την φωτο....με πλέγμα δεν περνάει τίποτα απλά πρέπει η πίσω πλευρά που θα είναι οι πόρτες και δεν θα έχει πλέγμα να βλέπει τοίχο.....Το σταντ το βρίσκεις 28,5 ευρώ και την ζευγαρώστρα την 60α 17 ευρώ!!!!Μιλάμε όμως μόνο για εσωτερική φωλια....Ειλικρινά σε αυτά τα λεφτά δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα καλύτερα...συν ότι έχει και ροδάκια και μετακινείτε εύκολα!!

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο καλησπέρα , εάν κατάλαβα καλά τα δύο σημεία είναι αντικριστά και το πρώτο (1,2,3,4 φωτό) είναι ανατολικά   και το δεύτερο (5 φωτό) είναι δυτικά .  Εγώ στην θέση σου θα έκανα μία γωνιακή κατασκευή  που θα ακουμπούσε επάνω στο πρεβάζι  και τα στηρίγματα θα ήταν μεταλλική ράβδος σε γωνία και το γέμισμα από πλέξιγκλάς ή τζάμι ενεργειακό (για μένα το δεύτερο είναι καλύτερο ) . Μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής από  το κανονικό και θα μπορείς να τα έχεις έξω όλο τον χειμώνα . Πλεονεκτήματα : α) σταθερή κατασκευή ,β) καθαρίζεται εύκολα ,γ) κάνεις κάτι αξιόλογο , δ) εκμεταλλεύεσαι και τα 80 εκ. όπου θα μπορείς να βάζεις και 2-3-4 ανά όροφο ατομικά κλουβιά , ε) τα πουλιά θα έχουν πλήρως φως όλο το διάστημα και θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν φυσιολογικά  (τυχόν υπερβολές στο φως ρυθμίζεις με μεμβράνες) , στ) είναι η κατασκευή σου προσανατολισμένη ανατολικά ,πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα  , ζ) θα έχεις κάτι τζετ και δεν θα σου φωνάζει η κυρά σου , και η) δεν θα έχεις όλα εκείνα τα τζάτζαλα όπως βρύσες κλπ που υπάρχουν στο άλλο σημείο . Αρνητικά : α) να είσαι με την γειτονιά εντάξει για να μην σου γκρινιάζουν και  Β) να το κάνεις με μελέτη επειδή δεν θα μπορείς μετά να το χαραμίσεις με μπαλώματα... Πέτρο καλή συνέχεια και θα σου πω κάτι τελευταίο ... μην πεις ας κάνω αυτό !!! και βλέπω στην συνέχεια . Θα έχεις κάνει το μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα ...  Σκέψου ώριμα και περίμενε ώσπου να είσαι σίγουρος  πως αυτό είναι εκείνο που θέλεις . Διαφορετικά έχουν τα πολυκαταστήματα ραφιέρες ξύλινες , φτηνές και με τέσσερα ροδάκια την πας όπου θέλεις ...


Εννοεις να την βαλω δεξια κ οχι απο εκει που ειναι η βρυση,ε;
Εννοεις να βαλω στις 2 πλευρες πλεξιγκλας;
Κ κατι ακομα,τι εννοεις με τους γειτονες,οτι θα τους ενοχλουν τα πουλια;
Σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον :bye:

----------


## petran

> πολυ θα ηθελα να χωρουσαν οι 76αρες ,αλλα δεν νομιζω ετσι οπως τα γραφεις ,να μπορουν να βολευτους 
> 
> για τις 60αρες παντως 
> 
> εχω σαν προταση να τις τοποθετησεις ,αυτα  
> 
> 
> *ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ 180X75X30CM
> 
> ...


Δημητρη καλησπερα κ σε σενα.Γιατι μου λες οτι ''πολυ θαθελες να χωρεσει η 76αρα''αλλά δεν χωραει;
Αφου σας ειπα οτι εκει που ειναι το ραφι με την ζαντινιερα,ειναι 80cm.Μηπως εννοεις οτι δεν θα χωραει εξωτερικη φωλια(στα πλαγια).
Παντως,σε γνωστο μεγαλο καταστημα,εχουν ραφια σε διαφορα μεγεθη(60,70,80,90 cm).Λοιπον,τι δεν καταλαβα :Jumping0046: που λεει και η διαφιμηση; :bye:

----------


## petran

Παντως και η λυση με το σταντ που μου προτεινε ο Βασιλης,μου αρεσει αρκετα.Υπαρχουν κ ακομα 2-3 λογοι που μου αρεσει.
1.Τα χρηματα ειναι περιορισμενα(π.χ για πλαξιγκλας κτλ).
2.''Δεν πιανουν''τα χερια μου.
3.Θα αποφυγω,τρυπηματα σε τοιχους και τα σχετικα.Αυτα.....

----------


## jk21

Πετρο αν θελεις να βαλεις 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα ,θελεις λιγο πιο φαρδυ ντεξιον .Δεν νομιζω να σου κανει 80αρι και δεν ξερω κιολας αν υπαρχει .θα το δω 

παντως τις 76αρες τις εχεις και για μινι κλουβες πτησης εναλλακτικα .Φωλια βαζεις και εσωτερικη ,αλλα και μπροστα με μικροπατεντα μαλλον μπορεις να βαλεις εξωτερικη

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,γνωστο μεγαλο καταστημα εχεις τις εξης διαστασεις:
40x90=7,60 ευρω
40x80=6,90 ευρω
30x80=6,20 ευρω
40x60=5,40 ευρω
40x70=6,30 ευρω
30x60=4,40 ευρω
30x70=5,40 ευρω

----------


## jk21

α εννοεις να το συναρμολογησεις εσυ .Ναι τοτε υπαρχει 

αλλα τηνν 76αρα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να την βαζεις - βγαζεις ανετα γιατι σκεχου και το φαρδος των στυλων που στηριζονται τα ραφια 

90αρι την χωραει ανετα ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν χωραει στο χωρο σου

----------


## petran

Αρα αν θελω,κανω το εξης...Παιρνω 2 ραφια 4x90=15,20 ευρω.Παιρνω 4 ορθοστατες γυρω στο 1,60 cm και το συναρμολογω.Κολαω στη βαση 4 ροδες.Επειδη ομως ακομα κ αν το βαλω στα πλαγια του μπαλκονιου,δεν θα εφαπτεται με τον τοιχο,αρα η πλατη θα ειναι ανοιχτη.Εκει δεν θα μπορουσα να βαλω(στην πλατη)ενα κομματι πλεξιγκλας,σε σιδηροδρομο κουρτινας,ετσι ωστε οταν θελω να καθαριζω την κλουβα,θα βγαζω το πλεξιγλας.
Διευκρινησε μου κατι,οποτε βεβαια μπορεσεις.Με τη διασταση του ραφιου αυτη(4x90)εχω *το βαθος*  που θελω, και χωραει στα πλαγια(αν βεβαια η ζευγαρωστρα εχει στα πλαινα πορτες)*εξωτερικη φωλια* αν χρειαστει.Σωστα;

----------


## jk21

το βαθος στο dexion ειναι 40 π .Στην 76αρα συνηθως (υπαρχουν 2-3 μοντελα στην αγορα ) γυρω στους 45 π 
θα εξεχει λιγο ,αλλα το πλεγμα προσταριας ,μπορει με κατασκευη - πλαισιο ,να ερθει πιο μπροστα απο το dexion 

πισω γιατι να το κλεισεις ;

πλαι το αν χωραει σε φαρδος και αν χωραει και εξωτερικη φωλια ,εσυ το ξερεις μετρωντας το συνολικο χωρο που εχεις δεξια αριστερα 

ομως δεν χρειαζεται να τις παρεις ολες  76αρες .Μια ομως θα ηθελα εστω για τα μικρα μετα τον απογαλακτισμο ,αν δεν μπορεις να τις παρεις ολες ετσι για ζευγαρωμα 

βεβαια υπαρχουν και stand για τις 76αρες 

δες του Δημητρη

*Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!! μέσα απο πολλές φωτογραφίες. ποστ23*

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα  παιδια.Λοιπον σημερα πηγα σε petshop και ειδα αυτα τα 2 σταντ.Το καλο  ειναι οτι ειχαν κ τις κλουβες επανω κ ετσι πηρα μια ιδεα πως ηταν κ το  πως θα βαλω γυρω γυρω πλεγμα προστασιας.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με  ''δεσμευσε''λιγο η προτροπη του Δημητρη να παρω 76αρα κλουβα,αλλά η  76αρα δεν ειναι ζευγαρωστρα.Εκτος αν ο Δημητρης εννοουσε για μετα κ  οχι,οτι η 76αρα ειναι και ζευγαρωστρα.
Εμενα μου αρεσε πιο πολυ το  σταντ που παιρνει τις 60αρες,για τους εξης λογους.Παιρνει 4 κλουβες(αν κ  δεν νομιζω να φτασω εκει,μα ποτέ δεν ξερεις),ειναι πιο ψηλο και (ισως  κουτο)μου φανηκε οτι μπορω να προσαρμοσω καλυτερα το εξωτερικο πλεγμα κ  την σιτα.
Τωρα σας παρακαλω,την γνωμη σας για μια αλλα εναλακτικη:
Παιρνω  το σταντ για τις 3 κλουβες,αγοραζω ομως 60αρα κλουβα.Ετσι,μπορω να  προσαρμοσω καλυτερα το πλεγμα κ την σιτα(αυτο λεγεται εμμονη),εχω,ισως  περιθωριο για εξωτερικη φωλια αν χρειαστει,και την δυνατοτητα στο μελλον  να παρω 76αρα κλουβα.
Να τονισω οτι μαλλον εχω εγκαταλειψει την  σκεψη της κατασκευης με dexion(πιο ακριβη,τρυπηματα σε τοιχους,μη  δυνατοτητα μετακινησης κτλ).
Αν κ υπαρχει ραφι dexion με διασταση61χ92(14,5 ευρω)που στο βαθος δηλαδη χωραει την 76αρα μα ειναι λιγο θηριο,κ οτι προανεφερα.
Τι λετε παιδια;;Αντε γιατι 2 ''μπουκιτσες''(το ζευγαρακι)περιμενουν. :Jumping0046:  ::  :trash:  :Anim 55:  :wink:

----------


## jk21

Πετρο μαλλον δεν προσεξες οτι η φωτο της 76αρας ,εχει στη μεση εγκοπη απο μπροστα για να μπει μεταλλικο χωρισμα  .Προσωπικα ειτε σαν χωρος πτησης για τα μικρα μετα ,ειτε σαν χωρος ζευγαρωματος και διαβιωσης ολο το χρονο ,μου αρεσει περισσοτερο (να σαι σιγουρος και στα πουλια εστω και λιγο ) .Απο κει και περα δεν εχει σημασια τι ειναι ωραιοτερο και καλυτερο ,υποκειμενικα ή αντικειμενικα ,αν δεν ειναι εφικτο στο χωρο σου και στις προσφερομενες  δυνατοτητες τοποθετησης του

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.Εχεις δικιο δεν το προσεξα οτι η 76αρα που μου  εδειξες, ειναι κ ζευγαρωστρα.Ξερεις που την πατησα;Οτι στο μαγαζι που  πηγα σημερα,η 76αρα που ειχε,δεν ηταν ζευγαρωστρα..Σιγουρα.
Οποτε λεω  να παρω το σταντ που χωρα την 76αρα.Καλυτερα να εχω την δυνατοτητα να  βαλω κ μια μικρη(60αρα),ενω αν παρω την αλλη,δεν θα εχω στο μελλον την  δυνατοτητα να βαλω 76αρα,καταλαβες,ετσι;
Δημητρη εχω μερικα θεματακια να λυσω.
1.Οι  κλουβες εχουν τις πορτες απο μπροστα.Τα συγκεκριμενα σταντ,στην πλατη  εχουνε ενα χ,για να μην πετσικαρουν οι ορθοστατες,ας πουμε.Αφου σε  κανενα σταντ δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να κολλησει στον τοιχο(λογω του  πως ειναι το μπαλκονι μου),αρα*,νομιζω,την πλατη πρεπει να την κλεισω με κατι*(πχ,πλεξιγκλας,κοντραπλακε,  ή στη χειροτερη κουνελοσυρμα).Συμφωνεις;
2.Στο  μπροστινο μερος του σταντ,μιας και οι πορτες της 76αρας,ειναι και αυτες  μπροστα,τι να κανω για προστασια;Καποια πατεντα,ενα πορτακι ας  πουμε(π.χ,ενα τελαρακι,με μεντεσεδες κ κουνελοσυρμα,).*Καποια αλλη ιδεα* για το μπροστινο μερος;
P.S:αυριο θα βγαλω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του, μιας και απο την πεμπτη ,το εχω μονο με σπορους.
Καληνυχτα σε ολα τα παιδια και στα ''φιλαρακια''σας.

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη μου ειναι ,αν το σταντ που χωρα και 76αρα δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα κοστους ,να παρεις αυτο και ας εχεις πανω και καποιες 60αρες 
να εξακριβωσεις πρωτα οτι βρισκεις καπου 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα 

υπαρχει  στο εμποριο  κα αυτη ,νομιζω ομως ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερη 



στην πλατη ,αν ειναι ο τοιχος ,δεν κινδυνευεις απο αρπακτικα .δεν περνανε απο πισω ,παρα μονο ποντικοι .δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις κατι αν δεν εχεις ποντικια εκει κοντα .αν βαλεις ,υπαρχει και η περιπτωση του φυλλου αλουμινιου εκτος αυτων που ειπες 

για το μπροστινο μερος ,δες τι εχει κανει ο Στελιος εδω

*Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion ποστ 26*

----------


## petran

Καλημερα και παλι.Το σταντ που παιρνει την 76αρα εχει γυρω στα 2,3 ευρω  παραπανω,μπορει να κανω κ λαθος κ να κοστιζει το ιδιο με το αλλο σταντ.Οποτε ok.
Οι πατηθρες στην ζευγαρωστρα που μου δειχνεις,δεν μπαινουν αλλιως;Γιατι δεν μου αρεσουν ετσι.Ισως ειναι η συνηθεια βλεπεις.
Οσο για την πλατη τού σταντ,οπως σου ειπα,δεν μπορει να ακουμπησει σε τοιχο.*Εκτος αν,βιδωσω στο ντουβαρακι του μπαλκονιου,ενα κοντραπλακε ας πουμε,*και ετσι,τοτε μπορει να ακουμπα η πλατη του σταντ,κ αρα να μην κινδυνευουν τα πουλακια,απο την πισω πλευρα.
Επισης ειδα το ''νημα''με την κατασκευη του Στελιου.Βρε Δημητρη,δεν πιανουν τα χερια μου για τετοια πραγματα...
Ειναι κατι λεπτομερειες που φαινονται ασημαντες αλλά με απασχολουν..
Ειτε  παρω το μικρο σταντ,ειτε το μεγαλο,αν παρω κλουβες που να ειναι  αντιστοιχες,τι γινεται με τις ποτιστρες;Ή μπαινουν εσωτερικα της  κλουβας;Γιατι ειδα οτι ο Στελιος με το κενο που αφησε για να βαλει και το κουνελοσυρμα,δεν εχει αυτο το θεμα,χωρανε οι ποτιστρες κτλ.
Επισης  αν η ζευγαρωστρες εχουν τις πορτες μπροστα,κ αφου εγω βαλω μπροστα κατι  μονιμο(κουνελοσυρμα)κ οχι καποιο πορτακι οπως ο Στελιος(σιγουρα θα εχει  λοξυγκα),μηπως μπορω να βαλω *την κλουβα αλλιως,δηλαδη με τις πορτες πισω* ,οποτε  αφου το σταντ μου,θα ειναι απο πισω ανοιχτο θα το ξεκολαω απο το  κοντραπλακε που ειπαμε,και θα κανω την δουλεια μου.Τι λες για ολα  αυτα;;ΩΩΩΧΧΧ

----------


## jk21

οι πατηθρες μπαινουν και κανονικα .απλα ετσι τις βαλανε εκει στη φωτο .Ακομα και να μην φτανει το μηκος τους ,παιρνεις καμβυλιες ξυλινες ή σχοινι και φτιαχνεις μονο σου 

δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι θες να το κλεισεις απο πισω .Μονο απο ποντικι κινδινευουν .Αν μαλιστα ειναι αρκετα κοντα στον τοιχο ,εξαλειφεται και η πιθανοτητα γατας 

αν βαλεις προσταρια απο μπροστα ,πρεπει να ειναι κινητη ή να υπαρχει χωρος για προσβαση στις ταιστρες και στην πορτα του κλουβιου  και φυσικα να ξεβιδωνει αν καποια στιγμη το χρειαστεις (αν τελικα ειναι σταθερη )

δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα να εχεις τις πορτες απο πισως 

απο κει και περα ας παρεις και τις ιδεες των παιδιων

----------


## petran

Θελω να το κλεισω απο πισω,διοτι το κομματι του τοιχου ειναι  50-60cm.Οποτε αν βαλω το σταντ,στη γωνια,απο πισω θα εχει καποιο μικρο  κενο.Δεν ξερω αν θα πω βλακεια,αλλά αποκλειεται να περασει καποιο  αρπακτικο,απο την πισω πλευρα;Παντως οσο για γατες κ ποντικια δεν νομιζω  να κινδυνευω.Μενω στον τεταρτο.
*Λοιπον επειδη σας εχω πρηξει,λεω να παρω το μεγαλο σταντ με την 60αρα κλουβα.*Αν εχουμε απογονους,παιρνω μια 76αρα,ως κλουβα πτησης για τα μικρα.
Το μονο που εχω να λυσω ειναι,καποιο πορτακι,τελαρακι,που να ανοιγει ή να βγαινει,για το μπροστινο μερος.*Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει σε αυτο;*
Βεβαια  αν στο εγγυς μελλον ,παρω 76αρα,παλι το ιδιο θεμα θα εχω.Απλα σε πρωτη  φαση,φτιαχνω τον πανω οροφο για το ζευγαρι κ μετα βλεπουμε.
Δηλαδη,το ''κοσκινιζω''τοσο πολυ,γιατι θελω να ξερω απο πριν τι πρεπει να κανω.
Τι λετε;;; Γιατι αυτη την βδομαδα πρεπει να παρω την κλουβα,να την ''φτιαξω''κ να παρω την θηλυκια.
P.S:Παιδια  μια ερωτηση..Αν εχετε ενα σταντ που να παιρνει ισα ισα την 60αρα,κ ενα  που να παιρνει ισα ισα την 76αρα,δηλαδη να εφαπτονται ''νοητά'',με την  περιμετρο του σταντ,πως δεν φοβαστε τα αρπακτικα;Ειναι τοσο μικρα τα  κενα στο κουνελοσυρμα ας πουμε,που δεν χωρα,μυτη ή ραμφος;Η πατεντα του  Στελιου,εξαιρειτε..
Καλο μεσημερ κ καλη ξεκουραση σας ευχομαι. :bye:

----------


## ninos

Για το μπροστά μέρος θα φτιάξεις ένα πλαίσιο στα μέτρα της κατασκευής και θα το ντύσεις με σήτα αλουμινίου. Στην συνέχεια με 3 μεντεσέδες θα το βιδώσεις στην μια κολόνα της κατασκευής σου και θα το κάνεις μια ωραία πορτούλα. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι της κατασκευής σου.. Εαν και δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλά, δες στα αριστερά της τελευταίας παρακάτω εικόνα.


Στα πλάγια και στην οροφή θα βάλεις διάφανο πολυκαρβουνικό που είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό απο το plexiglass και πίσω θα βάλεις την κατώτερη ποιότητα που είναι αυτό της εικόνας και είναι πάρα πολύ φθηνό.



Θα ανοίξεις τρύπες με τρυπάνι και θα τα βιδώσεις πάνω στο σκελετό της κατασκευής ή dexion ή εαν δεν τα πας καλά με τα τρυπάνια, μπορείς να τα κολλήσεις με ταινία διπλής όψεως με σκοπό κάποια στιγμή να τα βιδώσεις, διότι με τον καιρό λογικά θα φθαρεί. 




Τέλος, εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα την 76άρα επειδή έχει μεγάλο βάθος και δεν παίρνει εξωτερικές ταΐστρες. Σαν καλύτερη λύση θα σου πρότεινα την 90άρα εαν σε παίρνει ο χώρος και να κάνεις κάτι σαν την παραπάνω κατασκευή. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θα σου ανέβει αρκετά το κόστος λόγο του dexion, ενώ στην 60άρα βρίσκεις αρκετές και οικονομικές ραφιέρες στις διαστάσεις αυτές.

----------


## mparoyfas

Στοχος μου ειναι να κανω πραξη την προταση του Στέλιου οι 90αρες ειναι οτι καλύτερο και πολυμορφικό μπορουμε να έχουμε, 3 διαμερίσματα (σε εκτακτη αναγκη αυτο) ή 1 κλουβα πτήσης ή κατα την γνωμη μου παντα μια ζευγαρωστρα αν και εχει δυνατότητα για 2 ζευγαρώστρες ! μοναδικη πατεντα το συρταρωτό σχαρακι και συρταρωτό ταψακι ανεξάρτητα το ενα με το αλλο καθως και χωρισματα με οπτικη και χωρις οπτικη επαφη! ειδε εχω παρει 2 90αρες και παω για την τριτη με το καλο, ξεπουπουλιάζω τα ευρω της συζύγου και φτιάχνω κατάσταση !!! :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## petran



----------


## petran

Στελιο καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για τις ιδεες σου.
  Καποιες σκεψεις μου-αποριες:
  1.Οπως ξαναειπα,λεω να παρω το σταντ που ταιριαζει στην 76αρα,αλλά με κλουβα 60αρα κ πιο μετα παιρνω μια κλουβα 76αρα.Ετσι νομιζω ότι πετυχαινω,ένα κενο 4,5 cm στο μπροστινο μερος,και 11+11 cm στα πλαγια διοτι το σταντ εχει διαστασεις 82χ46,5 ενώ η κλουβα 60χ42.(Εννοειτε ότι μπροστα,θα φτιαξω καποιο τελαρακι όπως εσυ).
  2.Μου λες στα πλαγια να βαλω πολυκαρβουνικο.Το καλοκαιρι,δεν θα σκανε τα πουλια;Εκτος αν βαλω,π.χ,σιδηροδρομο κουρτινας  πανω κ κατω,οριζοντια(καταλαβες ετσι)και μπορω,’’βαλε-βγαλε’’.
  Ποσο βαθος εχει η 90αρα που μου προτεινεις;
  Γιατι εχω στην κατοχη μου,ραφια dexion με διασταση 92χ38.Αρα θα χρειαστω 4 ορθοστατες,κοστος 4χ5,40=21,60 ευρω.
  Δηλαδη 21,60+16,90(ζευγ)+28,40(σταντ)=67 ευρω.

  +κουνελοσυρμα ,τελαρακι , σητα για τα κουνουπια,περιπου γυρω στα 100 ευρω;;;;;;
  Το κουνελοσυρμα εσυ το εβαψες με σπρευ.Αν είναι γαλβανιζε,δεν ειναο o,k.;
P.S Δεν ξερω γιατι (τα εχω παρει)καθομαι μια ωρα ,γραφω ενα μηνυμα κ οταν παω να το στειλω,δεν παει,παω να κανω ανανεωση κανει αποσυνδεση,και μετα χανονται αυτα που εχω γραψει και φτου κ απ την αρχη.Τωρα το γραφω πρωτα στο world,κ μετα copy paste .......... καλο απογευμα σε ολους !

----------


## petran

Στελιο καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για τις ιδεες σου.

  Καποιες σκεψεις μου-αποριες:
  1.Οπως ξαναειπα,λεω να παρω το σταντ που ταιριαζει στην 76αρα,αλλά με κλουβα 60αρα κ πιο μετα παιρνω μια κλουβα 76αρα.Ετσι νομιζω ότι πετυχαινω,ένα κενο 4,5 cm στο μπροστινο μερος,και 11+11 cm στα πλαγια διοτι το σταντ εχει διαστασεις 82χ46,5 ενώ η κλουβα 60χ42.(Εννοειτε ότι μπροστα,θα φτιαξω καποιο τελαρακι όπως εσυ).
  2.Μου λες στα πλαγια να βαλω πολυκαρβουνικο.Το καλοκαιρι,δεν θα σκανε τα πουλια;Εκτος αν βαλω,π.χ,σιδηροδρομο κουρτινας  πανω κ κατω,οριζοντια(καταλαβες ετσι)και μπορω,’’βαλε-βγαλε’’.
  Ποσο βαθος εχει η 90αρα που μου προτεινεις;
  Γιατι εχω στην κατοχη μου,ραφια dexion με διασταση 92χ38.Αρα θα χρειαστω 4 ορθοστατες,κοστος 4χ5,40=21,60 ευρω.
  Δηλαδη 21,60+16,90(ζευγ)+28,40(σταντ)=67 ευρω.

  +κουνελοσυρμα,τελαρακι,σητ   για τα κουνουπια,περιπου γυρω στα 100 ευρω;;;;;;
  Το κουνελοσυρμα εσυ το εβαψες με σπρευ.Αν είναι γαλβανιζε,δεν ειναο o,k.;
P.S  Δεν ξερω γιατι (τα εχω παρει)καθομαι μια ωρα ,γραφω ενα μηνυμα κ οταν  παω να το στειλω,δεν παει,παω να κανω ανανεωση κανει αποσυνδεση,και μετα  χανονται αυτα που εχω γραψει και φτου κ απ την αρχη.Τωρα το γραφω πρωτα  στο world,κ μετα copy paste ..........Kalo apogeyma se oloyw.

----------


## jk21

να αποθηκευσεις τον κωδικο σου ,ωστε να μπαινει αυτοματα οταν ξεσυνδεεσαι 

οταν ειμαστε αδρανεις για πολυ ωρα (δεν εχουμε αποστειλει καποιο ποστ ή δεν εχουμε ανοιξει για αναγνωση καποιο νεο ) το συστημα μας αποσυνδεει .Ετσι λειτουργει η πλατφορμα vbulletin

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Λοιπον,σημερα εγινε η χωροταξικη μελετη :Jumping0046:  στο μπαλκονι μου και παρθηκαν οι αποφασεις.Η κατασκευη θα γινει ως εξης:
Θα φτιαχτει με ορθοστατες κ ραφια dexion.Θα μπει,δεξια στο μπαλκονι μου,κ θα εχει φατσα την ανατολη.Σποπευω τελικα να παρω 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα.Παρακαλω,*υπαρχει ζευγαρωστρα,μεγαλυτερη απο 60αρα,αλλά μικροτερη απο 76αρα; (Αν ναι,ποσο βαθος,εχει*  
Πισω στο ντουβαρακι τού μπαλκονιου θα βαλω κοντραπλακε θαλλασης,ωστε να εχω προστασια τον χειμωνα απο το κρυο κ παντα απο τα αρπακτικα.
Το πανω ραφι του dexion(οροφη)θα ειναι στο 1,60m.
*Αυτα,θα επανελθω..


*

----------


## Steliosan

Περιμενουμε φωτο απο το τελικο αποτελεσμα. :winky:

----------


## VasilisM

Υπολόγισε το κόστος Πέτρο....αυτά που κάνουμε μόνοι μας βγαίνουν πανάκριβα τελικά!!!!

----------


## petran

Μπηκε το νερο στο αυλακι :Jumping0046: .
Αγορασα σημερα αυτην την Ζευγαρωστρα 42 ευρω.69cm πλατος.
Αυριο ή την Παρασκευη,θα αγορασω τα ραφια κ τους ορθοστατες dexion κ θα προχωρησω στην κατασκευη.
Τελικα,οπως καταλαβατε,δεν θα παρω το ετοιμο το stant κ την αναλογη κλουβα.
*Συνεχιζεται.
*Παιδια,προφανως,αν και  το καινουργιο κλουβι ειναι σε ζελατινα,θα πρεπει να το πλυνω με κατι,νερο κ ξυδι,κ χλωρινη;Οπως επισης,το μικρο κλουβι που τωρα εχω τον δικο μου,κ θα μπει για αρχη η θηλυκια,πρεπει κ αυτο να το πλυνω,πριν μπει μεσα η θηλυκια,ετσι;

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Δημητρη.Τελικα η κλουβα ειναι ωραια.Ειχες δικιο που με  απετρεψες για την αλλη.Αυτη που πηρα εχει στα πλαγια πορτες,συρταρακι κ  βγαινει η σχαρα για καθαρισμα. :Jumping0046: .
Μιλησα με τον Στελιο και κανονισαμε αυριο το απογευμα να μου δωσει την νυφουλα. :: .
Δημητρη,αν κ θα συμβουλευτω και τον Στελιο,να ρωτησω 2,3 πραγματακια για αρχη; :trash: 
Αυριο το πρωι,θα βαλω τον δικο μου στο Μπερναμπεου. :Evilgrin0039: 
Την νυφη,να την βαλω προφανως,στο μικρο κλουβι,που εχω τωρα τον γαμπρο;
Αν ναι,να τα εχω σε καποια αποσταση που να εχουν οπτικη επαφη ή να μην βλεπονται;
Μηπως  να βαλω κ την νυφη στη μεγαλη κλουβα,με το χωρισμα απο οτι  φανταζομαι;(το χωρισμα ειναι σχαρα,δεν εχει  λαμαρινα,ωστε να μην  βλεπονται).
Για διατροφη κτλ,θα επανελθω με αποριες.

----------


## jk21

και σε καθαροτερη φωτο ,δειχνει πραγματικα ομορφη κατασκευη 

σαφως καλυτερη απο τις 60αρες και πιστευω αν και λιγο μικροτερη ,εξισου καλη με την 76αρα που προτιμουσα 

αρχικα σε διαφορετικο κλουβι 

τον αρσενικο στο χωρο που αργοτερα θα ζευγαρωσει ,δηλαδη εκει 

οχι στο ιδιο κλουβι διπλα διπλα και ας ειναι υγειεστατη η νυφη .Σε μεταφορες λογω στρες παντα προσεχουμε 

να εχουν οπτικη επαφη ,αλλα θα τα ενωσεις στην πορεια αν ολα πανε καλα .Αν ειναι ξεκαθαρα ενταξει στην πορεια ,ισως κανεις και καμμια << εκπτωση >> στην περιοδο καραντινας .Θα δουμε .Η διαθεση τους να βρεθουν (θα στο δειχνουν ) θα δειχνει στην πορεια οτι ειναι και υγειη

----------


## petran

Δημητρη ευχαριστω.Αλλες 2 φωτο της νεας κλουβας-ζευγαρωστρας.Παντως μου αρεσει πολυ.
Εχω μια τελευταια ερωτηση,για αποψε... :: 
Πες μου σε παρακαλω,ή οποιο παιδι μπορει,ειναι ενταξει οπως εχω τις πατηθρες;Σε πρωτη φαση,μονο με το ενα πουλακι βεβαια.Ειναι στο σωστο υψος ας πουμε; :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jk21

θα εβαζα μονο 2 δεξια αριστερα αλλα οριακα να μην ακουμπα η ουρα του πουλιου στα καγκελα .Φτανει ο χωρος; γιατι βλεπω εχει και πορτες  και ισως εμποδιζει η πατηθρα στο να ανοιγουν

----------


## ninos

Η κλούβα είναι σούπερ. Εγώ πάντως θα τα έβαζα στην ίδια ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα για να μην κάνει πολλές μετακινήσεις. Μπορείς για κάνα 2 μέρες, να κολλήσεις λευκή κόλλα Α4 στο χώρισμα για να μην βλέπονται

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης για τις πατηθρες συμφωνω,επησης αν δεν βγαλεις την ραγα οπου μπαινει το χωρισμα εγω θα εβαζα μια και πανω απο αυτην ετσι ωστε να σχηματιζει ενα (V).
Εχε το νου σου στα πορτακια μην ειναι πολυ ανοιχτα τα πιαστρακια και τραυματιστει κανα πουλι,με μια πενσα κλειστα λιγο ετσι θα σφηνωνουν και λιγο.

----------


## petran

> Η κλούβα είναι σούπερ. Εγώ πάντως θα τα έβαζα στην ίδια ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα για να μην κάνει πολλές μετακινήσεις. Μπορείς για κάνα 2 μέρες, να κολλήσεις λευκή κόλλα Α4 στο χώρισμα για να μην βλέπονται


Καλημερα.Δεν θα την σχισουν την κολα,με το ραμφος τους;; ::

----------


## petran

> Αυτο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης για τις πατηθρες συμφωνω,επησης αν δεν βγαλεις την ραγα οπου μπαινει το χωρισμα εγω θα εβαζα μια και πανω απο αυτην ετσι ωστε να σχηματιζει ενα (V).
> Εχε το νου σου στα πορτακια μην ειναι πολυ ανοιχτα τα πιαστρακια και τραυματιστει κανα πουλι,με μια πενσα κλειστα λιγο ετσι θα σφηνωνουν και λιγο.


Το βραδακι, που θα βαλω μεσα στο σπιτι,την κλουβα γιατι ακομα δεν εχω φτιαξει την Κατασκευη,θα βγαλω φωτο,να μου πειτε αν οι θεσεις των πατήθρων ειναι ενταξει.Ευχαριστω κ για την συμβουλη,για το συρμα στις πορτες.

----------


## petran

Παιδια,σας παρακαλω,νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν,ροδες ετοιμες να προσαρμοστουν σε ορθοστατες dexion.Αν κ θα ριξω μια ματια στο ιντερνετ,μηπως γνωριζετε,που θα μπορουσα να βρω;.Καταλαβατε,ετσι;Οχι σκετες ροδες. :bye:

----------


## VasilisM

Ξερω ένα μαγαζί αλλά έχουν κοντά στα 8 ευρώ η ρόδα!!!!Για αυτό σου είπα πρόσεχε το κόστος!!!!

----------


## petran

> Ξερω ένα μαγαζί αλλά έχουν κοντά στα 8 ευρώ η ρόδα!!!!Για αυτό σου είπα πρόσεχε το κόστος!!!!


Σε ευχαριστω.Αυριο θα παω σε 2 γνωστα πολυκαταστηματα,κ θα ''δω''την λυση που προτεινε ο Στελιος σε καποιο post,αυτο που βιδωνε πανω στη ροδα,ενα λαμακι σε σχημα Γ,και μετα βιδωνε το λαμακι αυτο πανω στo dexion.
ΠP.S:Μολις βρηκα αυτο..



5,54 ευρω με ΦΠΑ.

----------


## VasilisM

Μήπως συμφερει ξύλινη η κατασκευή και να καρφωσεις φτηνές ρόδες?

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και απο εδω :: .
Βαζω  εδω νεο θεμα γιατι απο μια ερευνα που εκανα σημερα, ισως λυθουν μερικες  αποριες καποιων παιδιων.Ωστοσο,επειδη σιγα σιγα,θα προχωρησω κ εγω στην  κατασκευη,σιγουρα θελω καποια βοηθεια,και πλεον,οτι αφορα την κατασκευη  που θα κανω,θα επανερχομαι σε αυτο το ''νημα''.
Αν ''κακως''εκανα,ας το μεταφερει παρακαλω καποιος διαχειριστης,στο προηγουμενο ''νημα''που ειχα ανοιξει.
Λοιπον,ξεκιναμε με τις ροδες...



Λοιπον,επειδη  στην κατασκευη που θα κανω,θα βαλω ροδες,σημερα πηγα σε γνωστο  πολυκαταστημα,που το ονομα του,μοιαζει με παλια αμερικανιδα  σταρ(συγχωρεμενη πλεον).Καλά,μιλαμε πρεπει να ''παιρνω''πλουτωνιο,δεν  εξηγειται αλλιως :: .
Γενικα οτι δειτε,ειναι απο τι ιδιο καταστημα.
Τελικα,βρηκα ενα μαγαζι,εκτος Αττικης(Αργος),καλά δεν παλευομαι,το ξερω ::   και παραγγειλα απο εκει.2 ροδες με φρενο(5,5 ευρω χ2=11)κ 2 χωρις  φρενο(4,5 ευρω χ 2=9)με ΦΠΑ.Θα τις εχω την Δευτερα,χωρις εξτρα  χρεωση.Απο οτι ειδατε,το καταστημα που πηγα σημερα,αν και εχει πολυ  καλυτερες τιμες κ ποικιλια απο άλλο μεγαλο πολυκαταστημα,στα dexion,την  ροδα την εχει 7,40 χωρις φρενο.Βεβαια θα μου πειτε,στην Αθηνα  εισαι,πηγαινε πχ,στην Αθηνάς κ ψαξε.Ε,αντε να κανει μια σκετη ροδα κανα 3  ευρω,αντε κ 1 το λαμακι,αντε κ να το κολησεις,τα ιδια,μην πω κ πιο  ακιβα.
Λοιπον ακολουθουν κ καποιες τιμες-διαστασεις για* πλεξιγκλας.*





Στην κατασκευη,θα βαλω στην πλατη του μερους που θα ειναι η κλουβα,μη διαφανες πλεξιγκλας.
Επισης  θα βαλω πλεξιγκλας,και στα 2 πλαινα.Σκοπευα να βαλω μονο στο αριστερο  πλαινο,οπως θα κοιταμε την κατασκευη,αλλά επειδη θα χρειαζεται να  μετακινω την κλουβα(βροχη με αερα,παρα πολυ κρυο κτλ)θα βαλω κ αριστερα κ  δεξια.Στα πλαγια ομως θα βαλω διαφανες πλεξιγκλας.
'Η Μηπως και στα 2 ή στο ενα πλαι να βαλω μονο σιτα αλουμινιου;Εδω θελω τα φωτα σας.
Επισης ποσο παχος να εχει το πλεξιγκλας;
Να τονισω οτι το πλεξιγκλας στο κοβουν στο μαγαζι.Απλα ακομα κ αν παρεις ρεταλι,πληρωνεις ολο το φυλο.
Τελος,να πω οτι δεν κοιταξα για πολυκαρβουνικο(καλά το λεω :winky: .
Αν το πλeξιγκλας ειναι πoioτικοτερο,ακομα κ αν ειναι λιγo πιο ακριβo,φυσικα θα βαλω πλεξιγκλας.
Οσο για την φατσα,κανονισα με Ξυλουργο της γειτονιας μου(μιας και τα χερια μου,δεν πιανουν καθολου :: .(πορτακι,θα μου φτιαξει με σιτα αλουμινιου).
Γεια χαρα κ αναμενω τις γνωμες σας.Καλο βραδυ,σε οοοοοολλλληηη την παρεα.

----------


## ninos

Το πιο λεπτό πάρε. Στα πλάγια πλεξι και μπροστά σίτα.

----------


## jk21

και πολυκαρβονικο θα μπορουσε να βαλει .Νομιζω ειναι πιο οικονομικο

----------


## petran

> Το πιο λεπτό πάρε. Στα πλάγια πλεξι και μπροστά σίτα.


Thankssss.
Στελιο,για το προβλημα,που χτες μου ειπες οτι θα προκυψει,ξερεις τι λυση μου εδωσε ενας συναδελφος μου;
Να βαλω τον ενα ορθοστατη,ή,αν χρειαστει κ τους 2* αναποδα.
*Καταλαβες;Ας πουμε οτι κοιταμε την κατασκευη απο μπροστα.
Φαντασου,εκει που ειναι ο δεξιος ορθοστατης,να ειναι ο αριστερος.Ετσι γλυτωνουμε τη ταλαιπωρια του κοψιματος,διατηρουμε την στοβαροτητα της *γωνιας*,κ ας επλισουμε,αν κ δεν τρεχει τιποτα οτι θα ''γυρισουμε''μονο τον εναν.Και φυσικα,εννοειτε,οτι με τους πισω ορθοστατες,δεν εχουμε ''θεμα''. :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια.Οπως θα δειτε παρακατω,οι εργασιες προχωρουν με γοργους ρυθμους :Jumping0046: . :: 
Παιδευτηκα γιατι ημουν μονος μου.Τελος παντων,παρακατω :: .
Η κατασκευη που εφτιαξα,''παιζει λιγο.Οταν τοποθετουσα τα ραφια κ βιδωνα,πρωτα εβαλα το πανω πανω ραφι ,μετα το τελευταιο και οποτε βιδωνα-εσφιγα,το εκανα χιαστι.
*Ειναι λογικο που ''παιζει λιγο'';*
Ευχομαι,ναι.Αυριο που θα παρω τις ροδες,θα τις τοποθετησω.Πιστευω πως αν ας πουμε,βιδωνα κ στον τοιχο,θα ημουν o.k,αλλά δεν την βιδωνω για να μπορω να την μετακινω.Αυριο θα παρω απο γνωστο μαγαζι τα πλεξιγκλας και θα πω του μαραγκου που θα μου φτιαξει το μπροστινο πορτακι, αν μπορει να μου βιδωσει και τα πλεξιγκλας(στην πλατη και στα πλαγια).Εσεις οι ειδικοι :trash:  :Anim 55: ,πως τα βλεπετε,ειμαι σε καλο δρομο; :winky:  :bye:

----------


## VasilisM

Βάλε γωνίες Πέτρο για να γίνει πιο σταθερή η κατασκευή.

----------


## petran

Και να φανταστεις,ειχα 4,5 και δεν τις εβαλα ::  :trash:  ::

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πετρο μήπως τις 2 μπροστά γωνιές τις έχεις βαλι ανάποδα? αν της έβαλες ανάποδα για να μπαινοβγαίνει ποιο εύκολα το κλουβί παω πάσο  :Jumping0046:     απλος να ξέρεις οτι παιζη λίγο και από αυτόν τον λόγο. περιμένουμε  φωτογραφίες  με την εξελίξει της κατασκευεης ... καλή συνεχεία!

----------


## petran

> Πετρο μήπως τις 2 μπροστά γωνιές τις έχεις βαλι ανάποδα? αν της έβαλες ανάποδα για να μπαινοβγαίνει ποιο εύκολα το κλουβί παω πάσο     απλος να ξέρεις οτι παιζη λίγο και από αυτόν τον λόγο. περιμένουμε  φωτογραφίες  με την εξελίξει της κατασκευεης ... καλή συνεχεία!


Καλησπερα.Ναι Ηρακλη,τις εβαλα αναποδα,για να μπαινει η κλουβα.Δοκιμασα πρωτα,να βαλω τον ενα μονο ορθοστατη αναποδα,αλλά δεν εμπαινε.

----------


## ninos

Πέτρο πιστεύω οτι ενας λογος ακομα που σου παίζει ειναι επειδή επάνω (σου το έχω κάνει κοκκίνο) δεν έχεις βάλει το ράφι επάνω στην κορυφή, δηλαδή των στηλών..
Επίσης έτσι θα κερδίσεις και ύψος απο το τελευταίο ράφι που είναι πολύ κοντά στο έδαφος. Δεν θα αλλάξεις τις διαστάσεις που θα βάζεις μέσα την κλούβα, απλά θα μετακηνήσεις τα ράφια πιο πάνω. Δες στην φωτογραφία τι εννοώ

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο πιστεύω οτι ενας λογος ακομα που σου παίζει ειναι επειδή επάνω (σου το έχω κάνει κοκκίνο) δεν έχεις βάλει το ράφι επάνω στην κορυφή, δηλαδή των στηλών..
> Επίσης έτσι θα κερδίσεις και ύψος απο το τελευταίο ράφι που είναι πολύ κοντά στο έδαφος. Δεν θα αλλάξεις τις διαστάσεις που θα βάζεις μέσα την κλούβα, απλά θα μετακηνήσεις τα ράφια πιο πάνω. Δες στην φωτογραφία τι εννοώ


Στελιο,σ ευχαριστω πολυ.Να σου πω..
Για να μην μετακινω,παλι ολα τα ραφια,τι θα ελεγες,αν απλα,*πρόσθετα άλλο ενα ραφι στην κορυφη;;;*

----------


## ninos

Μπορείς να κάνεις και αυτό εάν σου περισσεύει ράφι. Αλλά σκέψου πως τα πουλάκια από κάτω, δεν θα είναι τόσο χαμηλά  :Happy:

----------


## petran

> Μπορείς να κάνεις και αυτό εάν σου περισσεύει ράφι. Αλλά σκέψου πως τα πουλάκια από κάτω, δεν θα είναι τόσο χαμηλά


Μαλλον,εννοεις,οτι αν προσθεσω απο κατω δευτερη κλουβα,θα ειναι τα πουλακια χαμηλα,αυτο καταλαβα.Κοιτα,Στελιο,ισως εχεις δικιο,αλλά ισως το κανω στο μελλον.
'Η αν αυριο εχω ορεξη ισως το κανω.Παντως,οι ορθοστατες ειναι 2 μετρα κ απο πανω εχω αφησει 25cm.Αυριο που θα παω στο λιροιτ,ισως σε παρω  για 1,2 λεπτα να μου πεις.
P.S:Αν κανω αυτο που λες,δηλαδη αν καταλαβα, να βαλω πιο ψηλα την κλουβα,με ταβανι, το πανω πανω ραφι,( που θα ειναι στην κορυφη των ορθοστατών),δεν θα ειναι παρα πολυ ψηλα η κλουβα;;;π.χ,δεν θα βλεπω τον πατο της κλουβας... :bye: Καληνυχτα.

----------


## amastro

Νομίζω ότι ο Στέλιος έχει δίκιο. Αν κάνεις ένα κλικ όλα τα ράφια πιο ψηλά, θα είναι καλύτερα για τα πουλιά που θα έχεις στο χαμηλό ράφι.
Επιπλέον, με τα πλεξιγλάς θα δέσει η κατασκευή σου.
Νομίζω όμως ότι πρέπει να σκεφτείς κάτι για τη στήριξη της όλης κατασκευής στον τοίχο σε περίπτωση πολύ δυνατού αέρα. Να μη στο φέρει τούμπα.
Κάτι που να αφαιρείται αρκετά εύκολα ώστε να έρχεται η κλούβα μπροστά για καθάρισμα αλλά και να μην επιτρέπει στο δυνατό αέρα να την παρασέρνει.

----------


## petran

> Νομίζω ότι ο Στέλιος έχει δίκιο. Αν κάνεις ένα κλικ όλα τα ράφια πιο ψηλά, θα είναι καλύτερα για τα πουλιά που θα έχεις στο χαμηλό ράφι.
> Επιπλέον, με τα πλεξιγλάς θα δέσει η κατασκευή σου.
> Νομίζω όμως ότι πρέπει να σκεφτείς κάτι για τη στήριξη της όλης κατασκευής στον τοίχο σε περίπτωση πολύ δυνατού αέρα. Να μη στο φέρει τούμπα.
> Κάτι που να αφαιρείται αρκετά εύκολα ώστε να έρχεται η κλούβα μπροστά για καθάρισμα αλλά και να μην επιτρέπει στο δυνατό αέρα να την παρασέρνει.


Καλημερα,εχεις δικιο,ισως τελικα,σημερα,κατσω και τα ανεβασω λιγο πιο ψηλα.Επισης το εχω στο μυαλο μου,οτι καπως πρεπει να το ασφαλιζω,να μην μου το τουμπαρει. :bye:

----------


## petran

Κλαησπερα παιδια.Εχω θεμααααααα με το dexion.Αλλαξα σημερα ττην θεση των ραφιων,εβαλα ροδες,γωνιες,δε λεω,το παλατζο βελτιωθηκε καπως,αλλά οταν πηγα να προβαρω τα πλεξιγκλας που πηρα σημερα τα πλαινα δεν καθονται καλα. ::  :: 

*Νομιζω οτι για ολα φταιει,οτι εχω βαλει ''αναποδα''τους 2 μπροστινους ορθοστατες.Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω την γνωμη σας,να φταει αυτο;;*
Αν αναγκαστω να κοψω το μισο dexion,ειναι μανουρα;Εχω τροχο σπιτι.Μηπως ο ξυλουργος το κοβει;Ή σε καποιον με τορνο;O.k μην  :trash:  :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Anim 55:

----------


## Steliosan

Να κοψεις το μισο τι εννοεις να το κανεις 2 κομματια;

----------


## petran

> Να κοψεις το μισο τι εννοεις να το κανεις 2 κομματια;


Οχι,πως να στο πω,σαν να ειναι ενα χαρακας κ να τον κοψεις.Οχι στη μεση,αλλά καθετα.Ας πουμε τον κρατας ορθιο :: ,δηλαδη κατακορυφο.Ε,να τον κοψεις,οχι οριζοντια αλλά απο πανω προς τα κατω..Μαλλον προπερσινα χαπια παιρνω....... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Ηρακλής

μην ανχονεσε σε ολα υπαρχή λύση και θα βρεθεί η πατέντα  ::  και αν δεν βρεθεί πατέντα θα κάνεις πατέντα πανό στην πατεντα :winky:  εγω στην θέση σου θα έβαζα τους 2 μπροστά οδηγούς κανονικά και αν δεν χωράει για 2-3  πόντους θα έκοβα(λιμάρα με τον τροχό) λίγο  1,5 και 1,5 πόντο από κάθε μεριά του ορόφου και σε κάθε όροφο για να χωράνε οι ζευγαροστρες αν ειναι παραπάνω απο 2-3 πόντους θα έχεις θέμα γιατι θα αδυνατίσουν πολύ οι δοκοί

----------


## petran

> μην ανχονεσε σε ολα υπαρχή λύση και θα βρεθεί η πατέντα  και αν δεν βρεθεί πατέντα θα κάνεις πατέντα πανό στην πατεντα εγω στην θέση σου θα έβαζα τους 2 μπροστά οδηγούς κανονικά και αν δεν χωράει για 2-3  πόντους θα έκοβα(λιμάρα με τον τροχό) λίγο  1,5 και 1,5 πόντο από κάθε μεριά του ορόφου και σε κάθε όροφο για να χωράνε οι ζευγαροστρες αν ειναι παραπάνω απο 2-3 πόντους θα έχεις θέμα γιατι θα αδυνατίσουν πολύ οι δοκοί


Η κλουβα ειναι 69 cm.Το ραφο 70 cm.Το καθε ''αυτί''του ορθοστατη3 cm.+3=6cm(χαμενα).

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις κανονικα τους δοκους ,η κλουβα μπορει να μην μπαινει απο μπροστα ... απο πλαγια ομως δεν χωρα;

----------


## Steliosan

Συμφωνω με Ηρακλη.

----------


## VasilisM

Πέτρο δεν με άκουσες.Με 85 ευρώ τώρα θα είχες 3 60αρια κλουβιά προστατευμένα με πλαστικό πλέγμα...Μέχρι τώρα πρέπει να έχεις δώσει γύρω στα 150 ευρώ και έχεις και συνέχεια....Το πλέξι γκλας έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα το βάλεις?θα είναι μόνιμο ή θα βγαίνει?

----------


## Ηρακλής

> αν βαλεις κανονικα τους δοκους ,η κλουβα μπορει να μην μπαινει απο μπροστα ... απο πλαγια ομως δεν χωρα;


δημητρη αν παρατηρήσεις στιν τελευταία φωτογραφία ουτε απο τα πλάγια χωράει...


 το μονο που μπορεί να κανει ειναι να   βάλει τους δοκούς κανονικά και πριν βάλει τον 4άρτο να βάλει τα κλουβιά άμεσα και μετά να βιδώσει τον τελευταίο... το μειονεκτήματα μετά θα ειναι οτι  δεν θα βγενου οι ζευγαρώστε  για να της καθαρίζει εύκολα . που θα είναι ένα θέμα εκεί  ::  και ακόμα ετσι να έκανες ούτε η συρταρωτή σκάρα δεν βγαίνει απο οσο κιταξα

----------


## Ηρακλής

> Η κλουβα ειναι 69 cm.Το ραφο 70 cm.Το καθε ''αυτί''του ορθοστατη3 cm.+3=6cm(χαμενα).


 όποτε λίγο δύσκολο  ::

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο δεν με άκουσες.Με 85 ευρώ τώρα θα είχες 3 60αρια κλουβιά προστατευμένα με πλαστικό πλέγμα...Μέχρι τώρα πρέπει να έχεις δώσει γύρω στα 150 ευρώ και έχεις και συνέχεια....Το πλέξι γκλας έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα το βάλεις?θα είναι μόνιμο ή θα βγαίνει?


Εως τωρα:
20 για ροδες
25 για 4 ραφια
20 για 4 ορθοστατες
25 για πλεξιγκλας
5 για σιτα
40 για την κλουβα.
Επεται,20 στον ξυλουργο για τελαρακι-πορτακι.
Το πλεξιγκλας και μπροστα και στα πλαγια θα ειναι μονιμο.Δεν συνφωνεις στο ''μονιμο'';

----------


## VasilisM

> Εως τωρα:
> 20 για ροδες
> 25 για 4 ραφια
> 20 για 4 ορθοστατες
> 25 για πλεξιγκλας
> 5 για σιτα
> 40 για την κλουβα.
> Επεται,20 στον ξυλουργο για τελαρακι-πορτακι.
> Το πλεξιγκλας και μπροστα και στα πλαγια θα ειναι μονιμο.Δεν συνφωνεις στο ''μονιμο'';


Δεν ξέρω από θέμα ζέστης το καλοκαίρι....ας σου πουν κάποιοι που έχουν ήδη.

----------


## ninos

το plexiglass θα το βιδώσεις στα σημεία που σου έχω βάλει με κόκκινο. Μην κόψεις τους ορθοστάτες, διότι μπορεί να χάσουν την αντοχή τους.

----------


## petran

> το plexiglass θα το βιδώσεις στα σημεία που σου έχω βάλει με κόκκινο. Μην κόψεις τους ορθοστάτες, διότι μπορεί να χάσουν την αντοχή τους.


o.k καταλαβα......

----------


## VasilisM

Απλά όμως έτσι χάνεις και την εξωτερική φωλια

----------


## petran

> Απλά όμως έτσι χάνεις και την εξωτερική φωλια


Βασιλη,εισαι με το θεριο τελικα ή με τον Γιαννη;;; ::  ::  ::

----------


## petran

Σχεδον ετοιμη η κατασκευη.Μενει μονο το πορτακι για την φατσα,οπου θα βαλω και κουνελοσυρμα και σιτα αντικουνοπικη.
Μιλαμε *ΑΛΚΑΤΡΑΖ* θα γινει...

----------


## ninos

Πολύ ωραίος χώρος. Μπράβο Πέτρο

----------


## petran

> Πολύ ωραίος χώρος. Μπράβο Πέτρο


Ουφ,επιτελους,καποιος να με εμψυχωσει. :Jumping0046: 
Καλο απογευμα Στελιο.. :bye:

----------


## VasilisM

Βρε Πέτρο μαζί σου είμαι!!!Πολύ καλή κατασκευή μπράβο!!!!Μόνο πρόσεξε το πάχος του τελάρου και που θα βάλεις το σύρμα για να έχει χώρο για τις ποτίστρες.

----------


## petran

> Βρε Πέτρο μαζί σου είμαι!!!Πολύ καλή κατασκευή μπράβο!!!!Μόνο πρόσεξε το πάχος του τελάρου και που θα βάλεις το σύρμα για να έχει χώρο για τις ποτίστρες.


Ουφ,,,άλλος ενας μαζι μου..2 στα 2,καθολου ασχημα..
o.k χωρανε οι ποτιστρες,γιατι η κλουβα θα μπει μεσα μεσα,στο πλατος η κλουβα ειναι 34 cm,και το ραφι 40 cm. :bye:

----------


## ninos

Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη Πέτρο. Μην αγχώνεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> Ουφ,επιτελους,καποιος να με εμψυχωσει.
> Καλο απογευμα Στελιο..



α πα πα χαλια ,χαλια ....   ::   ::

----------


## petran

> α πα πα χαλια ,χαλια ....


Προφανως,δεν μιλας,για την κατασκευη μου,αλλά για τον Στελιο ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ηρακλής

ωραια πράγματα Πετρο ! αναμένουμε για φώτο με το μικρακι σου μέσα!!!

----------


## jk21

Ο Στελαρας χαλια; α πα πα πα !!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το πλέξιγκλας γιατί το βάζεις?

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ωραιο θα γινει Πετρο μπραβο,εγω πλεξικγλας δεν θα εβαζα γιατι θα γινει σαν θερμοκηπιο αν το δει ο ηλιος ανεβαζει πολυ θερμοκρασια

----------


## petran

[QUOTE=Ηρακλής;675724]ωραια πράγματα Πετρο ! αναμένουμε για φώτο με το μικρακι σου μέσα!!![/QU
Thanks,τα μικρακια μου θελεις να πεις.. :bye:  :bye:

----------


## petran

> Το πλέξιγκλας γιατί το βάζεις?


Για προστασια απο ρευματα αερα,και για τα αρπακτικα...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μήπως όμως ζεσταίνονται το καλοκαίρι ; Σκέψου κάποια κατασκευή που να τα βάζεις το χειμώνα και το καλοκαίρι να έχεις σίτα για πιο δροσερά.

----------


## petran

> Μήπως όμως ζεσταίνονται το καλοκαίρι ; Σκέψου κάποια κατασκευή που να τα βάζεις το χειμώνα και το καλοκαίρι να έχεις σίτα για πιο δροσερά.


Τι να σου πω,ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα.Αν ηταν,φανταζομαι,θα μου το ειχαν πει,τα παιδια,που μερικοι εχουν αρκετες γνωσεις.

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,σημερα...
πηρα το κουνελοσυρμα :Jumping0046: 
το εβαψα :: 

και πηγα ολη την κατασκευη στον ξυλουργο ::  
Πιστευω αν οχι αυριο το απογευμα,μεθαυριο να ειναι ετοιμο το *ΑΛΚΑΤΡΑΖ*.
Αντε, να ησυχασετε(ως προς το πρωτο σταδιο βεβαια :: )απο μενα... :bye: 
Εδω το συρμα ειναι αβαφο.

----------


## jk21

βαφη οικολογικη μη τοξικη;

----------


## petran

> βαφη οικολογικη μη τοξικη;


Δημητρη,δεν ξερω,και δεν το εχω εδω για να το βγαλω φωτο να στο δειξω.3,5 ευρω το πηρα....

----------


## petran

Εχω ομως εδω το κουνελοσυρμα,βαμμενο πλεον.Θελεις να το δεις;;
Με σπρευ το εβαψα.

----------


## jk21

αν και τα καναρινια δεν δαγκωνουν τα καγκελα οσο οι παπαγαλοι ,θα ηταν σημαντικο να ειναι οικολογικη η βαφη .Σαφως θελουμε να δουμε φωτο της κατασκευης ,αλλα καλα ειναι να δεις και με το σπρευ τελικα οτι ηταν καταλληλο

----------


## Ηρακλής

με 3,5  ευρω δεν νομιζω να ειναι οικολογικη μη τοξικη, αν και δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε να ειναι οικολογικη  η με τοξικη γιατί απο οσο εχω καταλάβει δεν θα εχουν επαφή τα καναρινιά με το κουνελοσηρμα αλλα μονο για προστασία θα το έχεις  αλλα αν εχουν επαφή σίγουρα θέλει με οικολογικη και μη τοξικο...

----------


## jk21

α ναι εχεις δικιο ,ξεχαστηκα οτι ειναι πλεγμα προστασιας και μιλουσα για περιπτωση κατασκευης κλουβας 

καλα οτι ναναι ....    :trash:

----------


## Ηρακλής

είναι η ωρα περίεργη δεν παρεξηγούμε  :Jumping0046: , εγώ είμαι στην δουλειά για αυτό είμαι σαν  ::

----------


## petran

Επιτελους...ετοιμο και το πορτακι της κατασκευης,με σιτα, και απ εξω,κουνελοσυρμα. :Jumping0046:  ::

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Πέτρο !! Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να σου πάνε όλα όπως τα θες

----------


## VasilisM

Μπράβο Πέτρο μάστορα!!!!!Δέχεσαι και παραγγελίες? :Happy0064: (μόνο βγάλε επιτέλους αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα από τα dexion!!!!)

----------


## petran

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια.Στελιο,αμην :: 
Βασιλη,για την ''ιστορια'',ο ξυλουργος μου πηρε 20 ευρω.
Οσο για τα αυτοκολλητα,μαλλον θα τα αφησω,γιατι θελουν πολυ παιδεμα,εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βγουν :Confused0006: 
 :bye:  :bye:

----------


## mparoyfas

> Σας ευχαριστω παιδια.Στελιο,αμην
> Βασιλη,για την ''ιστορια'',ο ξυλουργος μου πηρε 20 ευρω.
> Οσο για τα αυτοκολλητα,μαλλον θα τα αφησω,γιατι θελουν πολυ παιδεμα,εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βγουν


αν εχεις καμινετο η αναπτηρα ζεστανε τα χωρις να τα καψεις (μην μαυρισουν απο μακρυα) μετα θα αφαιρεθουν ευκολα η κολα που μεινει για να μην μαζεψει πουρι μαζεψε την με λοσιον χαμηλου οινοπνευματικο βαθμου ξερεις αυτες τις φθηνες που μοιαζουν με οινοπνευμα αλλα κανουν ενα δύο ευρω το μπουκαλι.

----------


## Steliosan

> Σας ευχαριστω παιδια.Στελιο,αμην
> Βασιλη,για την ''ιστορια'',ο ξυλουργος μου πηρε 20 ευρω.
> Οσο για τα αυτοκολλητα,μαλλον θα τα αφησω,γιατι θελουν πολυ παιδεμα,εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να βγουν


Βενζινη σε μπουκαλι...ενα και ενα.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Λοιπον,βγαλαμε τα αυτοκολλητα(σχεδον :: )και βαλαμε και την κατασκευη στην θεση της. :: 
Επισης βαλαμε και γωνιες για να μην μας τη ριξει ο αερας,που δεν φανταζομαι βεβαια,αλλά ποτέ δεν ξερεις.






και εδω,η κλουβα στη θεση της,*περιμενει τους νεονυμφους.*



και εδω η άλλη πλευρα του μπαλκονιου,με την νυφουλα μονη της(προς το παρον ευχομαι).

----------


## VasilisM

Μπράβο Πέτρο!!!Καλό το κόλπο με τις γωνίες.Ο γαμπρός πότε μετακομίζει?

----------


## petran

> Μπράβο Πέτρο!!!Καλό το κόλπο με τις γωνίες.Ο γαμπρός πότε μετακομίζει?


Σ ευχαριστω.
Ο γαμπρος ειναι ηδη στο διαμερισμα.Την νυφη περιμενει.Αν ο γαμπρος ''καθαρισει''απο κανα 2 θεματακια που εχει,θα πεσουν τα ρυζια ::  και βλεπουμε.
Σημερα ειναι το πρωτο βραδυ,εδω και εναμισυ χρονο που εχω τον ''παιχτη'',που τον αφησα να  κοιμαται εξω.Τον ειχα εξω απο το πρωι,κ αποψε γυρω στις 20.30,εβαλα την κλουβα,στην κατασκευη.Στην  αρχη,τον ειδα,οτι αισθανοταν ''καπως'',απολυτα λογικο φανταζομαι,αλλά μετα απο 5' που ξανακοιταξα,το ειχε κοψει στον υπνο.Αυτα..... :bye:

----------


## Vrasidas

Αψογες οι προετοιμασίες, δυο φορές πιο όμορφες οι κατασκευές σου από την αγάπη και το παθος που βάζεις. Με το καλό στο καινούριο τους σπιτάκι τα γλυκούλια!

----------


## petran

> Αψογες οι προετοιμασίες, δυο φορές πιο όμορφες οι κατασκευές σου από την αγάπη και το παθος που βάζεις. Με το καλό στο καινούριο τους σπιτάκι τα γλυκούλια!


Ευχαριστω,ευχαριστω..Αυριο το πρωι,θα τα βαλω στη ζευγαρωστρα και βλεπουμε...
Το κακο ειναι οτι,απο το πρωι,ειμαι αρρωστος(ευτυχως μονο πυρετο)κ ελπιζω το πρωι να ειμαι καλυτερα,για να ''παρακολουθησω''την πρωτη επαφη ::

----------


## petran

Τελικα εγκριθηκε το δανειο απο το Ε.Σ.Π.Α,και απο σημερα ο χοντρουλινος(ετσι θα τον αποκαλω μεχρι να αδυνατισει :: )απεκτησε μια νεα κλουβα,60 αρα γιατι τον ειχα σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι 35mm.
Πιστευω οτι μαζι με την διαιτα,η μεγαλυτερη κλουβα θα τον βοηθησει να αδυνατισει.
Αν και το πουλακι θα το δωσω στους γονεις μου,ποιος ξερει,στο μελλον,μηπως εχουμε και τιποτα ζευγαρωματα.Αν και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουν οι γονεις μου να το υποστητριξουν.Θα δουμε αμα ερθει εκεινη η ωρα.
Παντως μου φανηκε οτι του αρεσε,γιατι,πηγαινε συνεχεια απο το ενα κλαρι στο άλλο.Μακαρι το πουλακι...

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Μην ξεχάσεις τα κουνούπια.Εχεις λουλούδια,ποτίσματα και ολο και κάποιο θα εμφανιστεί.

----------

